# SIM 180 vs Skoda Octavia vRS MK2.........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope you are well........:wave:

Been having some trouble with Photobucket of late as I am sure some of you will have been aware if you use them also, this has put me a little behind on the write-up front but I am sure you have plenty of other threads to read within this forum........

This detail was completed a fair few weeks ago and as I am sure you are aware the weather has been pretty kind of late, I am just not sure if I prefer detailing in the sun or the rain............:lol:

The car in question is owned by Jon, a fellow DW member and he contacted me through this forum after some discussion elsewhere, the car was dropped off on Friday and I managed to get to the unit nice and early on the Saturday morning at 8AM to get cracking with the detail, after inloading and getting everything where I like it the car looked as follows:












































































































































































The car looked like it needed some TLC and planning to complete a full detail on this one it was going to be a long day, no time to loose so straight on with the detail.........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

This detail sadly doesn't have as many pics as normal, well not as many product pics, this is mainly because my 'work horse' camera died recently on a trip out with Jules and a mate to Florider in Bedford, took on a little too much water, so with the new Canon Rebel T1s I like to look after this so didn't want to get it wet, so just took the odd picture now and again.........

So first up was to sort the wheels out and as normal for me or at least my preferred method it was time to get the wheels off and onto the RiMat.

Following on from Bero's Group Buy on the Pinch Weld Adaptor, I used one of these for the first time:










Czech's finest holding up Czech's finest:










So wheel off and onto the RiMat:










Each wheel was cleaned with Megs Wheel Brightner, Wheel Mitt, Detailer Brush, AS Tardis, Iron X and then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and sealed with some Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine:










Each arch was rinsed and scrubbed with Megs APC and a Vikan Arch Brush - Before:










After:










Each wheel was then refitted and the process completed on the remaining wheels:










The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsed first:










Then due to the heat I opted to attack all the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush first:










Then I rinsed the engine bay and also attacked this with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:










Rinsed down:










The car was then foamed:



















This was then rinsed and I then washed the car with the 2BM and rinsed it again:










Next up I clayed the top half of the car using some Megs Last Touch and Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay:










I then used some AS Tardis on the lower parts of the car:










As you can see a fair amount of tar on the car:










The car was then rinsed, Megs Last Touch applied and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

Next up I moved the car inside and taped all the plastics and rubber's in preparation for machining..............:buffer:

Inspecting the car under the Halogen Lights it was clear that the car had quite bad defects both in terms of light swirls but plenty of deeper RDS marks as follows:



















Evidence of some re-painting on the Driver's Side Rear Wing:





































The bonnet as expected had some very deep RDS marks:



















Working with the Driver's Rear Door as my test panel I took some readings either side of my marked up line - Right Hand Side:










Left Hand Side:










So looking at both sides specifically with the Halogen Lights and the Brinkmann as well - Right Hand Side:










Left Hand-Side:










Working with a few combinations of a lower cut and nature I had some good results with the Megs 205 on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad:










50/50:














































Achieving the above was done over a fairly long set of speed and time settings on this section, granted some deeper RDS marks remaining, I completed the Left Hand Side in the same manner:





































The driver's Rear wing looked as follows:










Fairly low reading:










Fairly high reading in other areas showing signs of re-painting:










After careful machining:










Driver's Door - Before:



















After:



















B-Pillar's - Before:










After:










Moving onto the Driver's Front Wing, here you can see the Driver's Door difference:










Before:



















After:



















Not having done below the bump strips I went outside to check the paintwork in the sun, here you can see the difference above and below the bump strip on the door:



















Rear Wing:










Front Wing:










Before I went back in with the car I thought I would check the Passenger Side, some evidence of previous machining:





































At this point I moved onto the Bonnet - Before:










Reading:










After:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/Baker21/Detailing/Skoda%20
Octavia%20MK2%206/IMG_1067.jpg

Here you can see the difference, back section machined:



















Having completed the front section it looked as follows under the Brinkmann:



















Passenger Side shows the condition of the bonnet before:




























Back into the sun outside I decided to check the paintwork - Passnger Side not done:










Driver's Side:










The roof was then also completed - Before:










After:










I then moved onto the rear of the car and the readings were again low:



















Before:





































After:





































Looking better with more gloss now:



















Back onto the bonnet on the Passenger Side now - Before:



















After:



















Passenger Front Wing - Before:










Showing signs of paint:




























After:










Passenger Door - Before:










Reading:










After:










Rear Passenger Door - Before:










After:










Passenger Rear Wing - Before:




























After:




























With time now moving on I moved the car back outside, removing all the tape and attended to the exhausts with some Wirewool, Autosol and a Microfibre Cloth - Before:










After:










The car looked as follows:




























Some nice depth restored to the paintwork now:










The car was then rinsed, showing some nice pre-LSP beading:





































The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel after an application of Megs Last Touch, I then moved the car back inside and went for the Blackfire Wet Over Ice Kit -Black Fire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad followed by Black Fire Midnight Sun Wax via the supplied Applicator Pad and finally some Black Fire Deep Gloss Spray:










The engine bay was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant:










Interior was hoovered, Megs APC and Detailer Brushes used, then all leather cleaned with Gliptone Leather Cleaner and feed with Gliptone Leather Conditioner.

Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths were used inside and out:










Finally some Megs Hyper Dressing for all the external Plastic Trim and arches and some AS Highstyle via a Paintbrush for the tyres:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results:*

*Inside:*

























































































































































































































*Outside:*






















































































































Some 10 hours later and the car looked a lot more respectable..........

Thanks for your patience with this one, maybe more photos than normal even if there weren't many product shots but I am hoping this shows a honest level of detail showing what a one stage enhancement can acheive, granted some lighter swirling and RDS remain but overall a great improvment.........

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Simon


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job done as allways..


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Brilliant.


----------



## sartain87 (Mar 9, 2011)

awesome job mate, am i right in thinking dark colours are worse to work with?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking good Si. :thumb:..

Looks like you had very little paint to play with in places, which in my eyes makes it a better detail ..


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Great work on a very nice car. some very interesting paint readings too.

Some of them were a tad on the low side!

Liam.


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

stunning mate!!! the paint was in a bad way but now has its shine back  bet the owner was delighted 

brilliant results and i was wondering where the right ups had gone lol


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

The safe approach is always the best bet :thumb:

It looks a lot better even if there's the odd RDS here and there.


----------



## prolfe (Mar 29, 2010)

as new again.

he must be well chuffed.

:thumbup:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking job Si, those cars are stunning eh?:lol:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Epic detail Si, Just bought on of these myself, detail to follow..............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Great turnaround in that timeframe!!


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work and write up as usual Si, paint depth readings were a bit low, had it been corrected before?


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

Great skills using 205. Finish is great too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Si  parcel is en route by the way


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

si i really like this, was the paint on the hard side?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sartain87 said:


> awesome job mate, am i right in thinking dark colours are worse to work with?


Dark colours are very rewarding to be fair, a good solid colour can yield great results in both dark and sunny conditions, I have found over time that I am a big fan of dark blue motor's to detail...........:thumb:



kenny_boon said:


> stunning mate!!! the paint was in a bad way but now has its shine back  bet the owner was delighted
> 
> brilliant results and i was wondering where the right ups had gone lol


Cheers Kenny and I have been keeping busy, this forum is always busy with some great details being done, don't panic though, plenty more where this came from...........:wave:



toni said:


> The safe approach is always the best bet :thumb:
> 
> It looks a lot better even if there's the odd RDS here and there.


Appreciate that comment Toni, I think that the combo I used was a great one step hit with good results, I have qstix to thank for opening my eyes to this combo..........:buffer:



Grizzle said:


> Cracking job Si, those cars are stunning eh?:lol:


Stunning, they are OK I suppose..............:lol:

Let me guess, they look better in Race Blue hey?



HC1001 said:


> Epic detail Si, Just bought on of these myself, detail to follow..............:thumb::thumb:


Have you indeed Howard, well congratulations, look forward to the detail then mate.............colour, engine, trim...........



ryand said:


> Great turnaround in that timeframe!!


Cheers Ryan, all OK here mate, long old day but I think worth the effort, good work trip?



alexandjen said:


> Great work and write up as usual Si, paint depth readings were a bit low, had it been corrected before?


Very low readings and with the evident new paint elsewhere and buffer trails I can only assume this is the case but this was bought second hand so it's a bit of an un-known.........



Nivaue said:


> Great skills using 205. Finish is great too


205 is a great polish and for me now one of my go to polishes on the self, great cutting ability at slow speeds and brilliant for refining down with...........:buffer:



-Kev- said:


> nice work Si  parcel is en route by the way


Good news Kev, thanks in advance.............:thumb:



-tom- said:


> si i really like this, was the paint on the hard side?


These Octy's are tough mate, classic VAG and I assume similar to your Fabia, not done a new Fabia yet but look forward to one in the future........:wave:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Dark colours are very rewarding to be fair, a good solid colour can yield great results in both dark and sunny conditions, I have found over time that I am a big fan of dark blue motor's to detail...........:thumb:
> 
> Cheers Kenny and I have been keeping busy, this forum is always busy with some great details being done, don't panic though, plenty more where this came from...........:wave:
> 
> ...


if u want it si you can have it to sort out the few marks :lol:


----------



## Ant695 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cracking job. A massive improvement.

Ant695


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-tom- said:


> if u want it si you can have it to sort out the few marks :lol:


Talk about copying a large quote..........:lol:

I am sure you can get the marks out yourself Tom? You not got a machine?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very crisp end result in such a short time frame Simon :thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Love these, they look so cool. 

Excellent work to as always


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Dark colours are very rewarding to be fair, a good solid colour can yield great results in both dark and sunny conditions, I have found over time that I am a big fan of dark blue motor's to detail...........:thumb:
> 
> Cheers Kenny and I have been keeping busy, this forum is always busy with some great details being done, don't panic though, plenty more where this came from...........:wave:
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks, will post some pics.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work as always mate


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work, Baker as always!

What's next in the pipeline? Keeping busy fair weather season is back!

I know what you mean about the sun after that Golf I did last weekend! Must have been mid 20's!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> Fantastic work, Baker as always!
> 
> What's next in the pipeline? Keeping busy fair weather season is back!
> 
> I know what you mean about the sun after that Golf I did last weekend! Must have been mid 20's!


Bit of a few days off to be fair 

Got plenty if write-ups and a very special one to do but you know me I'm sure I detail in any weather 

How's that Puma?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! I think out of all your write ups most of them at the unit the rain has been pouring down! :lol:

Deservedly a few days off mate, good man.

The Puma is good. MOT'd and serviced this month and a hoard of new parts to be fitted.

Looking forward to the fair weather ahead.


----------



## MKDK (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, what a remarkable improvement. The first 50/50 picture really shows off the massive improvement.

Great work!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice work Simon - i love reading your write-ups


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> Haha! I think out of all your write ups most of them at the unit the rain has been pouring down! :lol:
> 
> Deservedly a few days off mate, good man.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Gally, hope to see it up again on here sometime 



adlem said:


> Very nice work Simon - i love reading your write-ups


Hope they are of interest to you


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Very Nice work


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work and write up as ever :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Super work yet again mate:thumb:

That little gizmo for the jack is a useful bit of kit


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Superb as usual mate,lovely looking car.Just changed my octy this week:driver:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work as always Simon. Some nice correction :buffer: and beautiful reflection / finishing shots. 

Never to many pictures :thumb: great work and nice write up, thanks for posting. Hopefully she didnt miss a beat, respect :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Super work yet again mate:thumb:
> 
> That little gizmo for the jack is a useful bit of kit


Well worth the investment mate, make the investment :wave:



Mr Face said:


> Great work as always Simon. Some nice correction :buffer: and beautiful reflection / finishing shots.
> 
> Never to many pictures :thumb: great work and nice write up, thanks for posting. Hopefully she didnt miss a beat, respect :thumb:


Thanks Mike, used the SIM on this one but its the makita all the way now....:thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Great work and result as always.
I'm sure the forum member was very pleased!


----------



## rd27 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely work, looks mint in the finished shots.

One question, how do you remove old wheel weight adhesive easily from inside the wheels like you have?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

rd27 said:


> Lovely work, looks mint in the finished shots.
> 
> One question, how do you remove old wheel weight adhesive easily from inside the wheels like you have?


Couple of key tricks to this one but it does mean sacrificing a microfibre cloth, just rub hard on the adhesive pad with cloth and over time it degrades it, then just tidy up with some AS Tardis


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Not much orange peel in these


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Not much orange peel in these


VAG are pretty good with the old Orange Peel, better than most but sadly it can still be found on most models............


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

One word
Stunning :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Great result - looks a bit like mine now 

Some very random paint depths there too!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wardy said:


> Great result - looks a bit like mine now
> 
> Some very random paint depths there too!


By no means a perfect result and a lot left in the paint but very random readings 

Got some pics of yours up yet anywhere?


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

great work, I better get out and clean my VRS after reading that.


----------



## bluevrs (May 8, 2011)

Hi Simon finally can post on here now, one of the best ones you have done considering how unkempt it was to begin with , Alan


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bluevrs said:


> Hi Simon finally can post on here now, one of the best ones you have done considering how unkempt it was to begin with , Alan


Cheers Alan and welcome to DW.........:wave:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work Simon - :thumb:


----------



## Paul007 (May 7, 2011)

Top job as always !


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning work matie....missing my vRS already!!!


----------

